# Federal waters opening today



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Everything north of 29 30 will be open today all the way to the Mississippi/Louisiana border! Annoucement at 1:00 pm.

Give us alot more room to fish!!!

More waters to the south will likely be opened tomorrow.:no::no::thumbup:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Great News. I know where I will be on Sunday with the updated wx.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope you are right!! All the way to miss/la. line seems doubtful to me!! i have looked all over today and have seen nothing on this yall must have some super sources it will be great if they are right on!! Just curious how is the tourney going to enforce the boundaries?? or are you at your own risk?? With MONEY involved its a important question??


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Trust me, the source is 100% accurate.

And, fish at your own risk. There will be no boundary enforcement - it is impossible to do. That is between you and Uncle Sam.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good deal!! It would be a nightmare trying to enforce the boundaries!! I'm sure if the record is broke. Then that would be up to the insurance if they would pay.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well your sources came through!! Good luck and catch em up!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

RUMINT or truth - so far RUMINT... but it's only 12:58...

The pragmatic optimist - Stressless :001_huh:

They are posted// right on time!! 1300 sharp!

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/deepwater_horizon/BP_OilSpill_FisheryClosureMap_090210.pdf


----------

